# Pacers official says Vandeweghe called on possible trade



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Well Melo is for the Artest trade, and George Karl thinks he can coach Artest.

Thoughts/feelings?



> EAST RUTHERFORD, N.J. - The Denver Nuggets are in the hunt for Ron Artest, called by Carmelo Anthony "the type of piece we need."





> "They called to see what we want (for Artest)," Walsh said of the Nuggets.
> 
> Walsh said it was a preliminary call, and wouldn't speculate on the chances of Artest going to Denver. Walsh plans to keep in touch with the Nuggets as he will with all 20 or so teams that have called.
> 
> Asked which Denver players the Pacers might seek, Walsh said, "I will be telling Kiki that" rather than going through the media.





> Artest has had many troubles in his seven-year career, most notably having been suspended for 73 games last season for going into the stands during a November 2004 game at Detroit, which ignited a brawl. Nuggets coach George Karl was asked whether he could coach Artest.
> 
> "I think in my years of 1,500 games of coaching, I've coached every person," Karl said.





> "He's the type of piece we need," Anthony said of the 2003-04 Defensive Player of the Year. "Everything he does. Intensity. Defense. Offense."


http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nba/article/0,2777,DRMN_23922_4322758,00.html


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

lets do a BSPN... Melo" Kenyon's nice, but I'd rather have Artest"


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall I'm not sure the Nuggets need Artest. He seems to have to many off court issues. Whats your thoughts ?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Let me clairify my post. The Nuggets do need Artest. Another all-star to play next to Melo. However Artest has a well documented problems outside the court and on the court. My main beef is the guy quite on his team. A team that stood by him through thick and thin. If he would do that to the Pacers what makes you think he wouldnt do that here ?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I believe the Nuggets must be willing to trade K-Mart/Andre Miller or Earl Watson to even have a remote chance of getting this deal done.

I wonder if Pacers fans would go for that.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Thinking about the Artest trade more.

I wouldnt mind trading Earl Watson/Najera/and Hodge for Artest. However I know the Pacers wouldnt do that. They can just sit on Artest all season long if no trades look resonable to them.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

AJ, you were right before, its going to cost Kenyon Martin or Andre Miller.

If we send someone like Najera or even Martin, id like to get David Harrison back. I am ok with trading Kenyon. Its not ideal, but we do have Nene's bird rights this summer. And I believe the PF can be filled until we get him back.

There are some other guys available we could trade for if we traded Kenyon Martin. Obviously I point to Kendrick Perkins, but there are others as well.

Artest is one troubled guy so it seems. I'm not sure what exactly Ron Artest wants. Maybe his past is haunting him in Indiana. I just dont know what to say on the matter. The good news is Carmelo Anthony wants him. Thats the important thing to me.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

This would be one heck of a lineup if we landed Artest with out giving up K-Mart.

PG - Andre Miller
SG - Carmelo Anthony
SF - Ron Artest
PF - Kenyon Martin
C - Marcus Camby

Although we still wouldnt be addressing our problem for a good shooter.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> This would be one heck of a lineup if we landed Artest with out giving up K-Mart.
> 
> PG - Andre Miller
> SG - Carmelo Anthony
> ...


Move Artest to SG. He can shoot fairly well himself. His offensive game is kinda underrated. Besides I would love our matchup with the spurs. Carmelo beating up on Bowen down low, and Artest shuting down Manu. I think you go out and sign Fred Hoiberg this spring, and you are in excellent shape to contend this year. The only way you dont send Kmart or Andre, is to send Nene. THe watson lenard deal got rejected


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> Move Artest to SG. He can shoot fairly well himself. His offensive game is kinda underrated. Besides I would love our matchup with the spurs. Carmelo beating up on Bowen down low, and Artest shuting down Manu. I think you go out and sign Fred Hoiberg this spring, and you are in excellent shape to contend this year. The only way you dont send Kmart or Andre, is to send Nene. THe watson lenard deal got rejected


I would be happy if a trade like this helped the Nuggets win more games. However I'm not in the Artest Fan Circle so to speak. I wish Kiki would of been able to get Ray Allen or Michael Redd when they were free agents. Both incredible jump shooters. By far they are the two best in the game since Reggie Miller has retired.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall good point about the Spurs. Artest would be a great for the Nuggets in that match up.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Let me clairify my post. The Nuggets do need Artest. Another all-star to play next to Melo. However Artest has a well documented problems outside the court and on the court. My main beef is the guy quite on his team. A team that stood by him through thick and thin. If he would do that to the Pacers what makes you think he wouldnt do that here ?


And then we can trade him for a decent amount, as long as he can still play defense and score. No matter how much GM's talk about looking for guys with heart, dedication, etc., there's always a home for somebody who can play the game. I think the risk is definitely worth it, especially now that Melo's behind the idea. Now we just need to convince Indy to choose us over the 19 or so other teams that have already gotten ahold of them.


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 (Apr 12, 2005)

I love artest, he seems to fit the nuggets idk why.

plus! look at his hair! i love it! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

IMG, i knew it. that crazy ******* wants to play for the pacers again. ill bet he just needed time off for another album:curse: . *******


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> IMG, i knew it. that crazy ******* wants to play for the pacers again. ill bet he just needed time off for another album:curse: . *******


LOL. Well It will be interesting to see the soap opera continue in Indiana if they take Artest back.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Word is now that we send Nene adn WAtson to ATL for Al Harrington, who gets shipped to Indiana for Artest and Anthony Johnson.

Nugs get Artest and Johnson.
ATL gets Nene and Watson.
Pacers get Al Harrington.

Not bad, really. I'm a huge Nene fan, but in the two years he played, he never really improved much. I'd like to see him back, but this coudl be a deal we need to make...especially if we can draft or sign another big man. We're already thin up front.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> Word is now that we send Nene adn WAtson to ATL for Al Harrington, who gets shipped to Indiana for Artest and Anthony Johnson.
> 
> Nugs get Artest and Johnson.
> ATL gets Nene and Watson.
> ...


I hope something changes soon. Nuggets have players with their bags packed at the door. Mainly Voshon. He already stated he doesn't want to wear the Nuggets uniform anymore. Watson has been professional, but he wants minutes. So he will be out more than likely. The Nuggets have been riddled with injuries this season. I would be happy if we get any of those players or anything positive happens in Denver.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> I hope something changes soon. Nuggets have players with their bags packed at the door. Mainly Voshon. He already stated he doesn't want to wear the Nuggets uniform anymore. Watson has been professional, but he wants minutes. So he will be out more than likely. The Nuggets have been riddled with injuries this season. I would be happy if we get any of those players or anything positive happens in Denver.


recent news suggests artest wont be moved until after after xmas.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumor has it that LA is offering Odom. We can't offer anything better than that. I don't think we can land Artest, unless it's a deal with Atlanta giving up Harrington and just wanting cap or something.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

nugzhomer said:


> Rumor has it that LA is offering Odom. We can't offer anything better than that. I don't think we can land Artest, unless it's a deal with Atlanta giving up Harrington and just wanting cap or something.


likely a three team deal if we trade for artest. I think JO would rather have harrington than Odom. Harrington has played in the system too, so you know he will adjust well. I think the lakers are pretty desperate to find the guy to play second fiddle to Kobe. I cant see Odom playing for Indiana personally.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't see why L.A. would get rid of Odom. IMO Odom is key to their team success. I don't think Artest would be a better fit than Odom. IMO if the Lakers are going to do anything. Trade Devin George and someone else for Artest if possible. Giving up Odom especially the way the Lakers are playing would be a mistake. Even for Artest IMO.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

23AJ said:


> I don't see why L.A. would get rid of Odom. IMO Odom is key to their team success. I don't think Artest would be a better fit than Odom. IMO if the Lakers are going to do anything. Trade Devin George and someone else for Artest if possible. Giving up Odom especially the way the Lakers are playing would be a mistake. Even for Artest IMO.


Odom doesn't fit the triangle. In the triangle the SF has to start the offense...... Odom doesn't do well from the top of the key, that's not his game. His game is playing isolation on the baseline. He kills at that. You can play him at either SF or PF but not at the top of the key, that's not him. On the Pacers he could play PF and O'Neal C and that would work.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

id give up Odom for Artest, if i was the lakers


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> id give up Odom for Artest, if i was the lakers


nbanoitall why ?

Give me your break down.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> nbanoitall why ?
> 
> Give me your break down.


i'll keep this simple. Jackson gets the most out of his players. He is great with "crazy players that make no sense" He related very well with Dennis Rodman and he can do the same with Ron Artest. Jackson is really the only coach id trust (karl isnt a bad choice either, although it could get ugly fast) to work with this guy on a long term basis. 

There arent may players better than Artest on both sides of the ball. He's highly underrated based on the fair presumption that he is going to do something highly stupid and team destructive. Now if anyone can get that out of Artest, its Phil Jackson. And if he can do that Artest is ten times the player Odom is


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> i'll keep this simple. Jackson gets the most out of his players. He is great with "crazy players that make no sense" He related very well with Dennis Rodman and he can do the same with Ron Artest. Jackson is really the only coach id trust (karl isnt a bad choice either, although it could get ugly fast) to work with this guy on a long term basis.
> 
> There arent may players better than Artest on both sides of the ball. He's highly underrated based on the fair presumption that he is going to do something highly stupid and team destructive. Now if anyone can get that out of Artest, its Phil Jackson. And if he can do that Artest is ten times the player Odom is


I agree with all of what your saying, but I don't think Artest is 10 times the player Odom is. I watched Artest and Odom go at it during the palyoffs a few seasons ago. It was a great tough series between the Heat/Pacers. 

I agree Artest is over all better than Odom. I do think though Odom is better than artest at rebounding/ and creating for others. Also Odom is no slouch on the defensive end either. He's not in Artests class, but he can handle his own.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

23AJ said:


> I agree with all of what your saying, but I don't think Artest is 10 times the player Odom is. I watched Artest and Odom go at it during the palyoffs a few seasons ago. It was a great tough series between the Heat/Pacers.
> 
> I agree Artest is over all better than Odom. I do think though Odom is better than artest at rebounding/ and creating for others. Also Odom is no slouch on the defensive end either. He's not in Artests class, but he can handle his own.


odom isnt exactly fitting in with the lakers. he isnt a bad player. im not saying that. its just one of those situations like when i bring up players on this team that dont fit the mold. Odom doesnt fit the mold as playing 2nd fiddle to Kobe. Artest has that kind of talent.

i look at it like this. Odom is a tradable commodity. everyone knows the lakers would move him to better the team in a second. Artest ran into the stands, and had a rap ablum getting in the way of his game. And bird still wouldnt trade him. If artest didnt have "issues" he'd be untradable.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> odom isnt exactly fitting in with the lakers. he isnt a bad player. im not saying that. its just one of those situations like when i bring up players on this team that dont fit the mold. Odom doesnt fit the mold as playing 2nd fiddle to Kobe. Artest has that kind of talent.
> 
> i look at it like this. Odom is a tradable commodity. everyone knows the lakers would move him to better the team in a second. Artest ran into the stands, and had a rap ablum getting in the way of his game. And bird still wouldnt trade him. If artest didnt have "issues" he'd be untradable.


Good points. I agree Artests game probably would of improved a lot hadn't he missed a season. 

You raise a good issue. Artest is again missing time. When he should be playing. I wonder how much his game will suffer when he comes back. If he comes back this season.


----------

